# Looking for Trophy Club within 1 hour of Waycross, Ga



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (May 10, 2017)

Possibly relocating to Waycross, Georgia.  Look for Trophy managed club within 1 hour 15 min. of Waycross.  Around 100 acres per member.  Price range $1500-$2000.


----------



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (May 23, 2017)

Anybody?


----------



## rance56 (May 23, 2017)

I dint now if there are any trophy deer within 1 hour of waycross


----------



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (May 28, 2017)

There is trophy deer everywhere if you let them grow and they got good nutrition.


----------

